# Solid Daily Beater Decision: Rolex vs Patek?!



## Technica (Feb 17, 2015)

Dear all,

I am due to get my next watch very soon, which I decided will be a tough, solidly built daily beater watch! Due to my quite active lifestyle, I am looking for something very versatile, that I can wear while commuting to work on my bike in the great british rain (snow, hail whatever), go on cycling trips whatnot but at the same time be timeless and classic to be able to wear smartly at work or with a suit/tux at formal events. Basically the ONE watch that can do everything.

Some basic requirements:

1) Versatility - something that has very solid construction and known to be tough and reliable, which can take some abuse. A great daily beater that can basically be used for everything from beach to boardroom.

2) High water resistance with screw down crown (at least 100m) - obviously to withstand any kind of extended periods in the rain, swimming etc.

3) Something "understated"?

Its extremely difficult to find a watch that fills these requirements I feel! At the moment I have narrowed down my choices to two watches: the Rolex Submariner ceramic no date 114060 and the Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711.

I am leaning towards the PP at the moment, I can afford it, the movement is superb and I just love the Genta design. I think its quite versatile, got good WR at 120m with screw down crown and looks utterly elegant and timeless - most regular people out there also wouldnt know about PP, so would fly under the radar much more easily. Plus, its my absolute favourite Genta watch from the original trio! 

Having said that, I heard raving reviews about how tough and durable the Submariner is, not something I heard about in the Nautilus. The extra WR doesnt really make much of a difference since nobody goes that deep anyway (unless you're professional). And its not exactly haute horology, much more utilitarian than the PP. Having said that, the brand is much more recognizeable, and almost anybody on the street will know about it - this is quite a big nono for me. I dont exactly want too many people noticing that I wear an expensive watch! (e.g. my current JLC MC is never noticed).

I do have a feeling the Nautilus is a bit more "fragile" though compared to the Submariner? Im not sure why I have that feeling, just the impression I get looking at them both. The Nautilus would be "grail" for me, just not sure its as fit for the purpose as the Sub?

Could anybody with experience of both chime in their thoughts?


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't have these 2 models in particular, but I do have a Rolex GMT & an Aquanaut. I treat my Rolex as more of a beater (weekends,--beach, sports, etc.) & typically wear my PP to work & when I go out. 

I think the Nautilus would be fine in the rain & for biking to work. But if you are talking more heavy abuse, I'd be sad if my PP got beat up, not so much with my GMT--- that's its job.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, I voted for the PP but things are not clear. Why? Because it depends on what you mean by daily beater.
Are you diving?
Do you wear a suit to work every day?
How's you work environment?
Do you do any physical activities?

Having said that I would include Sub with date in this ecuation jst because it's very practical to have date on a daily beater.


----------



## ScorpionRS (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a Sub 114060 and I have a 5711 SS on order. Its not an easy choice. If you have to chose one I would get the Patek. Its easy to add a 114060 any time later. 

The Problem is this- the 5711 can't be your only daily watch. Its not going to be as rugged as a Rolex, the movement isn't a tool watch movement. The service time for a Patek in a few months and the rolex is a few weeks. 

If you fall and bang the Rolex its easy to get it fixed , the PP will have to go to PP and will be a lot more costly to fix. With diving and swimming the Rolex feels very good on the wrist and I have no doubt about its ability to handle it.. Will I swim with my PP when I get it? NO. 

So thats my 0.02C ... there is an easy answer to this : Get BOTH


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Sub. If truly only one forever, it fulfills your requirements the best (sorry, just gonna have to live with the no-no) imo. I'm with ScorpionRS, make it 2 forever and your problem's solved . . .


----------



## Technica (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies! 



Verdi said:


> Ok, I voted for the PP but things are not clear. Why? Because it depends on what you mean by daily beater.
> Are you diving?
> Do you wear a suit to work every day?
> How's you work environment?
> ...


I guess I should have been a bit more clear. No im not diving, but my daily commute to work is always on a bicycle, all weather conditions, work environment is smartish (but no suit). I am quite active, like a swim and row as well, like going on cycling backpacking trips etc. So just looking for that one piece which can do everything. Some might say just get a cheap quartz for those, but I dont want to compromise on a nice watch just because of that.

unfortunately I hate the cyclops on the date subs, so if i do get one it wud be a no date . And the seadweller is too big


----------



## Technica (Feb 17, 2015)

ScorpionRS said:


> I have a Sub 114060 and I have a 5711 SS on order. Its not an easy choice. If you have to chose one I would get the Patek. Its easy to add a 114060 any time later.
> 
> The Problem is this- the 5711 can't be your only daily watch. Its not going to be as rugged as a Rolex, the movement isn't a tool watch movement. The service time for a Patek in a few months and the rolex is a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Hahah, yes BOTH would be a good option too! But then I would have two rather "similar" watches so I fear one might end up not getting much wristtime. Adding a second sportswatch seems a bit excessive? So Im trying to choose the "best" one.

any reason why the PP would be less solid/rugged than the Rollie? Just an impression or there is actual difference in quality that makes the Nautilus inferior to the sub?


----------



## ScorpionRS (Mar 15, 2013)

If you want "the best" sports watch : get the rolex sub. 

The nautilus is great but not a watch you want to do gardening/ Diy with. has a sense of occasion about it it's not to be bashed about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

The sub will take more of a beating but doesn't satisfy your 'something understated' criteria.


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Easy answer...get both of these for less than a PP Nautilus...


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Where's the poll option that says "given what you described in the OP, either one will do just fine?"

If the cost isn't a factor, and you've lusted after the Nautilus for some time, I think that's the one you should buy. It's not that the Sub won't serve you as well, it's that getting a Sub won't bring to an end your yearning for a Nautilus.

All the best.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Why the split the difference with something like a Vacheron Constantin Overseas?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I would get the Sub - aside from it being the more durable of the two to handle all what you do, I just don't like the idea of abusing a Patek in that way (has nothing to do with the price it's a, for lack or a better word, respect thing if that makes sense). With what you will put the watch through the biggest stressor will not be after resistance but tpstres/shock. 

However if if the patek is calling to you more then that should tell you your answer irrespective of what we say


----------



## Technica (Feb 17, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> I would get the Sub - aside from it being the more durable of the two to handle all what you do, I just don't like the idea of abusing a Patek in that way (has nothing to do with the price it's a, for lack or a better word, respect thing if that makes sense). With what you will put the watch through the biggest stressor will not be after resistance but tpstres/shock.
> 
> However if if the patek is calling to you more then that should tell you your answer irrespective of what we say


Thanks for all the responses!

So the general trend seems to be that Submariner > Nautilus in terms of durability and toughness. Could those who think this qualify the claim? What is it exactly that makes the Sub much more tougher and durable than the Nautilus? Is the movement in the Nautilus not a good quality movement? Is it that fragile? And how about the case, Im sure Patek know how to make good cases?

What is it that the Sub has, which the Nautilus doesnt (except for the ceramic bezel), which makes the Sub so much the better choice purely just in terms of durability and ability to take abuse?

Now with abuse I dont mean intentionally hammering it down or something (god forbid), but just supporting a very active lifestyle, being able to transit between beach to work, cycle trips, kayaking and whatnot.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

Which movement is best? Depends what you think is best.

If you are after a finely finished and decorated movement the answer is clearly Patek. If you don't care about finishing and simply want a reliable watch that will be accurate and take all the wear that you can dish out the Rolex is clearly the answer. 

I rode my Indian motorcycle on a 3 day trip each way to Sturgis SD....I didn't think twice about wearing my Rolex DSSD, I wouldn't wear my Patek to the corner store on a motorcycle.

It seems like you want to spend the big bucks for the Patek and get the ruggedness of a Submariner. It doesn't exist. Only you can decide how hard you are going to be on a watch....I love Patek much more than Rolex but if you are looking for one watch to wear all the time....I'd be leaning Rolex.

Since you want us to know that cost is no object, maybe the best compromise is to go with both.


Best,
Rob


----------



## EasyRail (Jul 17, 2014)

What is your opinion on Patek aquanaut? Or Vacheron Overseas? They seem to fit just in middle between submariner (diving watch) and Nautilus (sporty casual). 

I think Aquanaut would fit perfectly to your lifestyle and what you're looking for: sporty watch which can take the beating, flies under the radar for non-wis audience, works well with the casual working environment especially if you are known as sporty person and you're still getting the high-end watch.

But it's style and and spot in Patek lineup (small brother for Nautilus) divides people into two.


----------



## Technica (Feb 17, 2015)

EasyRail said:


> What is your opinion on Patek aquanaut? Or Vacheron Overseas? They seem to fit just in middle between submariner (diving watch) and Nautilus (sporty casual).
> 
> I think Aquanaut would fit perfectly to your lifestyle and what you're looking for: sporty watch which can take the beating, flies under the radar for non-wis audience, works well with the casual working environment especially if you are known as sporty person and you're still getting the high-end watch.
> 
> But it's style and and spot in Patek lineup (small brother for Nautilus) divides people into two.


Interesting that you mention the aquanaut and vc overseas! The overseas as far as i know only comes in 42mm? that might be a touch big for me, id like to stay at 40mm.

Regards the aquanaut, I did some research and indeed seems to be Patek's only true beater watch, particularly due to the comfortable rubber strap.

other than the strap though, what makes the aquanaut more durable or rugged than the nautilus? I believe its the same movement and similar case?


----------



## Technica (Feb 17, 2015)

Donut said:


> Which movement is best? Depends what you think is best.
> 
> If you are after a finely finished and decorated movement the answer is clearly Patek. If you don't care about finishing and simply want a reliable watch that will be accurate and take all the wear that you can dish out the Rolex is clearly the answer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comprehensive response!

So the general consensus seems to be that Rolex is more reliable and functionally built rather than fine watchmaking, whereas Patek is more the arts and craft type.

Aside of the lower WR and lack of a ceramic bezel, why is it that the nautilus would be less reliable and more prone to wear than the sub? Is it the case construction? Or type of steel used perhaps? (904L steel on the sub only i believe).

I could just get both hahah but i usually buy a watch to commemorate significant life events, so its more a matter of which one first i guess


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Technica said:


> Thanks for all the responses!
> 
> So the general trend seems to be that Submariner > Nautilus in terms of durability and toughness. Could those who think this qualify the claim? What is it exactly that makes the Sub much more tougher and durable than the Nautilus? Is the movement in the Nautilus not a good quality movement? Is it that fragile? And how about the case, Im sure Patek know how to make good cases?
> 
> ...


I can't speak for others, but as I saw that you noted no lifestyle circumstances that suggest a need for more toughness than either watch offers, I don't see why whatever durability supremacy the Sub might have would make a difference in your using it or the Nautilus as your daily wear watch.

The best I can posit is that many folks are reluctant to wear $30K sport watches during their actual sporting activity. I can't say why they feel that way, but I have observed that some folks do feel that way. I suppose the thinking is that the watch will cost more to repair and thus the loss if it's damaged is greater. Perhaps it's even simpler than that; perhaps some folks feel that a $30K watch is too expensive to expose to the risk of scratching and whatnot.

I really don't know. I've long felt and often said that if the maker offers the watch as a sport watch, then wear it for sporting occasions I will. As a practical matter, I have enough alternatives that I generally don't wear watches of that ilk when I'm doing things like kayaking or just chillin' at the beach.

FWIW, kayaking, if doing so in white water, is one sport for which I probably wouldn't wear a watch having a glass or sapphire crystal because there's no telling how many rocks the face will hit or at what force the impact will occur. I certainly wouldn't want to tone down the vigor with which I attach the course, or choose a course itself, for fear of harming a doggone watch. LOL In that case, it's not the price that drives my viewpoint, it's the parts of the watch that might break or be impaired. I could life just fine with a few scratches and scrapes on the case/bracelet. I do not want any of my watches to suffer a broken crystal. In such a situation, it's a matter of priorities: having the most fun I can, or making sure my watch isn't damaged. <wink>

This owner may have shared some thoughts that speak to your inquiries: Patek 5711 Nautilus in white -- long review - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum .

All the best.


----------



## nh1 (Oct 4, 2013)

OP, the 5711 has a brushed finish around the dial. I wouldn't class it as a true 'sports' watch as I would always be afraid of it getting scratched. I cycle to work like you, but take my watch in a carry case inside a pannier!


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Technica said:


> Interesting that you mention the aquanaut and vc overseas! The overseas as far as i know only comes in 42mm? that might be a touch big for me, id like to stay at 40mm.
> 
> Regards the aquanaut, I did some research and indeed seems to be Patek's only true beater watch, particularly due to the comfortable rubber strap.
> 
> other than the strap though, what makes the aquanaut more durable or rugged than the nautilus? I believe its the same movement and similar case?


Definitely try these on. I have the VC Overseas and it is almost a daily wearer. Mine is a 42 and it fits perfect on my smaller wrist at 6'1/4". It actually feels smaller than an AP 40mm due to the lug shapes/length.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

I am one of those that would not wear my PP watch where serious damage could occur. I would not want to spend many thousands having it repaired. That said, I would not want to smash up my Rolex either. I have some real beater watches for those activities where a fall or tumble could nearly destroy an expensive watch. Carrying your Nautilus in a case while biking seems like a prudent alternative. The watch can take the normal activity, but if something serious happens, are you willing to pay the repair costs and the many months it will be gone for service. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a couple of PP's and a Sub.

Like Donut I have much more love for PP than Rolex but if you want an every day wearer than I don;t think there are many better watches than the Rolex Submariner. It's versatile, robust and cheap to service in comparison to the PP.


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

I voted for the Patek but as a daily beater--- Rolex is probably a better choice. I just don't like the ROlex--- hence my vote for Patek


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

First time I'm hearing someone using patek as a "beater" lol! Patek is like fine wine, you don't do binge shots of a 1982 Petrus or rothschild.

Get a rolex for a beater.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Donut said:


> Which movement is best? Depends what you think is best.
> 
> If you are after a finely finished and decorated movement the answer is clearly Patek. If you don't care about finishing and simply want a reliable watch that will be accurate and take all the wear that you can dish out the Rolex is clearly the answer.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

SUB is your answer , Mine has a date though. No date is the original Sub and if you don't like cyclops then you have your answer. 
I choose the LV (Hulk) because is also less common and the dial is striking !


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

mark1958 said:


> *I voted for the Patek* but as a daily beater--- Rolex is probably a better choice. I just don't like the ROlex--- hence my vote for Patek


I did too, but then in my routine, the most likely source of damage to a watch is probably turbulence, and (hopefully) I'll be seated, for my own good not that of the watch, when it occurs. LOL

All the best.


----------



## jeg5263 (May 18, 2014)

Between your two choices I would go with the Sub. But there are other nice looking tough watches out there if it were me I'd be looking at Linde Werdelin timepieces.


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

The 5711 for me.

My take on this is, because we love watches,
we have a tendency to baby them, and because
Patek is a grail to many, me included, it seems
sacrilege to subject them to a beating.

I know somebody though who just like you,
lives an active lifestyle, and I know for a fact
that his 5711 has been used for jogging, mountain
biking and even diving. I think we should give
the Patek more credit, it is made for more than
just desk diving

My .02c


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

jeg5263 said:


> Between your two choices I would go with the Sub. But there are other nice looking tough watches out there if it were me I'd be looking at Linde Werdelin timepieces.
> View attachment 3426482


I second this as a super robust watch! I have the Oktopus 2 Titanium Red and I wear it often on weekends when sporting with the kids or swimming etc. 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

I am guessing OP has made up his mind by now, but he could be still on a waiting list for a 5711, so . . . 

I don't think it is correct for anyone to describe the 5711 as fragile. It just feels relatively so because it is so finely made and the case is so thin. Who's is to say that PP is not what a sports watch should be and that it is in fact the Rolex that is a bit clunky? :-d

However, the Nautilus with that polished/brushed bezel is a scratch magnet. That would either bother you or it would not - that depends on you. If it doesn't, then I think the 5711 is a great all around watch. If it does, then it is still a great watch, but if you get it you may find you want to supplement it with something that you wouldn't mind scratching. A sub is a good (if in my opinion, very boring) choice. Or maybe consider a BLNR, or take a look at something like a Blancpain FF?

BTW, a couple of people have mentioned the Aquanaut. The movement of the basic 3 hand Aquanaut is the same one that is in the 5711, but it has less water resistance than the Nautilus. The only reason I can see how the Aquanaut could be considered a more robust watch is that it has a rubber strap.


----------



## littleprince (Oct 16, 2015)

I like the PP better but I think Rolex a better daily beater.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

A bit of research on the respective movements of the two watches moght be in order to anawer why the Rolex is considered better in terms of being designed with superior shock absoption and a much greater average service interval.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

One of my regrets had been selling my 114060


----------



## thehoracle (May 4, 2015)

I have to say Rolex. I've heard of some folks using a PP as a beater but I just couldn't get there, unless it's a 5167


@thehoracle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paskinner (Dec 27, 2015)

I had this exact issue earlier this year. And rather similar views...I started off favouring the Nautilus, more exclusive, great brand, good looks. But in the end the sheer quality of the ND Sub 'package' swayed me. I feel it will be tougher, possibly more reliable, a bit less 'precious.' And it costs a third as much...
The downside is that the Sub is a bit 'obvious' and perhaps just a touch 'clunky'. I bought a new one in August, and still wonder whether it was the right choice. It's a very 'reassuring' watch, you feel it will be tough and utterly reliable. Accurate too. I used an 'Everest' leather strap for a while, but have recently returned to the bracelet.
I am putting the £10,000 I saved toward a Lange (probably Lange One) later next year.


----------



## Sick Benny (Oct 8, 2015)

Rolex would be my choice. I am a big fan of the green Sub myself, it is probably my favorite sports watch. It's that green sunburst dial that does it for me.


----------



## almondramanrao (Sep 23, 2015)

I would go for the Rolex that about as classic as you can get!!!


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Imo, there's no Patek that will be a good daily beater. Maybe a daily wear, but I'd have a hard time with taking a nautilus camping, hiking, fishing etc. Rolex fits this role perfectly. I would get the Submariner no date in a heartbeat. Next choice would be the Oyster Perpetual 36mm, followed by a stainless datejust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

